# Struggling to cope with symptoms



## jlouise20 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello,

I am completely new here so I hope I am posting in the correct section.

I am 28 and was diagnosed with IBS when I was 25. My sister and my mother both have IBS and endometriosis. When I was diagnosed I was going through a lot of stress so thought my symptoms were more likely due to this. I took buscopan as prescribed. I was getting abdominal pain and loose stools pretty much daily and continuing into the night a few times a week. On occasion I would also vomit. This continued for around 4 months and then things settled down but were not 'normal' .Prior to this I had a 'bad stomach' more than most but again put this down to being quiet an anxious person.

When I was 27 I went through another period of around 4/5 months of loose stools, cramps that would leave me in bed for over 24 hours. I was struggling to eat and sleep with constantly needing the toilet. I didn't see the GP and my symptoms settled again although I was starting to bloat a lot more and this just continued to get worse.

For the past 4/5 months my symptoms have got worse again. I am bloating pretty much every time I eat and only really stop bloating when I had several loose bowel movements, the cramps are there at some level pretty much all the time getting a lot worse after eating and I have back pain, pelvic pain and I am feeling anxious and worn down.

I have seen my GP who sent me for an ultrasound abdo and pelvis which all came back clear, She diagnosed Reflux disease as well as IBS flare up. I paid for an intolerance test which shows intolerance to wheat,onions,tuna,pork,olives,pepper,chicken and egg yolk. All of which I cut out and it has made no difference.

I am currently lay on the bed after another awful evening of abdominal pains which have left me nauseous, sweating and anxious. I feel so out of control and my GP is making me feel like I just need to get on with it.

There is so many 'wonder tablets' online claiming to cure symptoms and I just do not know where to start. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much,

Jenny


----------

